# STILL GOT JEANS



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

alright... im making a new bike.. the 1st one got stolen
[attachmentid=377037] 
.. so heres part 2.. 20 inch street class is going to be mines in texas again...il post pics ass soon as i get the chance....yall kno how i do..i make them "sic" so ill keep ya updated


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

sounds good  but sucks that the frist one got stolen :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 6 2005, 09:46 PM~4352253
> *sounds good   but sucks that the frist one got stolen :angry:
> *


no biggie.. it was fallin apart anyways.. once i made the sic deville.. i didnt take care of it anymore


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

o


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 6 2005, 09:50 PM~4352286
> *o
> *


yup yup....


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

sounds great dude


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

any designs on paper yet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 6 2005, 10:46 PM~4352771
> *any designs on paper yet
> *


no time....i dotn have a scanner or nuttin.. wat do u need designs for again....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pics of the frame.. still need 2 be wetsanded twice and clear some more....
[attachmentid=377680]
[attachmentid=377681]
[attachmentid=377682]
[attachmentid=377684]


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

:worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill post pics of the fenders once there in primer and the fiber glass dries.... i dont want ne one too see my secret to making fenders the sic way.... my fenders are light but strong ass hell.....with no metal included.. only the fender itself


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 6 2005, 08:44 PM~4352239
> *alright... im making a new bike.. the 1st one got stolen
> [attachmentid=377037]
> .. so heres part 2.. 20 inch street class is going to be mines in texas again...il post pics ass soon as i get the chance....yall kno how i do..i make them "sic" so ill keep ya updated
> *


GOT CAUGHT SLIPPIN!!! ??? !!!! HUH...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 7 2005, 11:34 AM~4355588
> *GOT CAUGHT SLIPPIN!!! ??? !!!! HUH...
> *


naw.. it was a inside job.. my supose homeboy had something to do with it...all the leads pointed to him... i had 3 other bike in the garage but they took the hardest one to get....so they knew what they was coming for


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

2 pump.. 2 batt.. candy painted molded frame hopper coming soon...and still going to be fully rideable... im a be pedal hopping...
[attachmentid=377847]


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 11:05 AM~4355322
> *pics of the frame.. still need 2 be wetsanded twice and clear some more....
> [attachmentid=377680]
> [attachmentid=377681]
> ...


looks clean! i like the blue! are those pinstripes your work?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Dec 7 2005, 02:54 PM~4357163
> *looks clean! i like the blue! are those pinstripes your work?
> *


yea its all me.. its hard striping a street bike frame..didnt have much room 2 work with


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 02:59 PM~4357223
> *yea its all me.. its hard striping a street bike frame..didnt have much room 2 work with
> *


i bet it is! your canvas is such a limited space when you'retrying to strip a og frame!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Dec 7 2005, 03:02 PM~4357260
> *i bet it is! your canvas is such a  limited  space when you'retrying to strip a og frame!
> *


yup...i kept having to erase my strips cuz i was fucking up.. 2 small of a space


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 03:04 PM~4357278
> *yup...i kept having to erase my strips cuz i was fucking up.. 2 small of a space
> *


maybe you should try to slide the piece of the frame that you're gonna stripe, onto a flat piece of wood or something.that way you can rest your hand/arm on it as you stripe.you could probably use like a piece of paneling,covered with a cloth,for the curved areas.paneling curves pretty easily.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Dec 7 2005, 03:09 PM~4357332
> *maybe you should try to slide the piece of the frame that you're gonna stripe, onto a flat piece of wood or something.that way you can rest your hand/arm on it as you stripe.you could probably use like a piece of paneling,covered with a cloth,for the curved areas.paneling curves pretty easily.
> *


yea.. my frame was fully dry when i stripped it tho.. so i had 2 do it siting up on a desk...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

updates... 
front fender
[attachmentid=380492]
[attachmentid=380494]
back[attachmentid=380490]

both[attachmentid=380491]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

still working on the fenders... ill post more pics 2 night once im done.. ofo back in to the garage i go....


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

looking good you ready 4 my truck :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

fuck there some real nice fenders.. just wondering the process you did to make your fenders like that


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 9 2005, 05:59 PM~4374348
> *looking good you ready 4 my truck :thumbsup:
> *


yea.. just lemme know when... get da materails.. im runnin low on paint...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 9 2005, 06:03 PM~4374377
> *fuck there some real nice fenders.. just wondering the process you did to make your fenders like that
> *


my fender are regular metal fenders.. the side are cut out of real thin wood... and i just use some bondo with fiberglass in it to glue it to the metal... its super strong so they wont break... ive already tried 2 break the wood from the fender... the wood broke 1st..... but then i coated the wood in sum fiberglass resin.. about 3 coats o sel in the grain... and thats bout it... alot of sanding afterwards


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2005, 06:09 PM~4374404
> *yea.. just lemme know when... get da materails.. im runnin low on paint...
> *


LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEAD SO I CAN GET IT


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: SIC !! Cant wait to see the bicycle when your done.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 9 2005, 06:43 PM~4374572
> *LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEAD SO I CAN GET IT
> *


just whateva colors u want the graphics in.. and striping enamels... shit like dat


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 9 2005, 06:55 PM~4374647
> *:thumbsup: SIC !! Cant wait to see the bicycle when your done.
> *


me either.. soon.. very soon


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

woah nice fender


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by judas_@Dec 9 2005, 09:28 PM~4375598
> *woah nice fender
> *


thankx... i should of made it crazier.. but im 2 lazy... next bike will be tho...


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 02:14 PM~4356265
> *2 pump.. 2 batt.. candy painted molded frame hopper coming soon...and still going to be fully rideable... im a be pedal hopping...
> [attachmentid=377847]
> *


Finally someone is going to do something with that trike, that mug was just rusting away for ass long time. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Dec 11 2005, 08:54 AM~4382742
> *Finally someone is going to do something with that trike, that mug was just rusting away for ass long time. :biggrin:
> *


lol... yea.. rust not 2 bad.. just the wheels... but yea..im a fix it up.. i dunno when.. probaly at the end of next yr.. i dunno...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good homie i like that color blue homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 11 2005, 12:15 PM~4383558
> *looking good homie i like that color blue homie
> *


yea.. its actually a mix of candy oriental blue over a silver base wit gold flake.. then i laid sum colbalt blue over it... came out weird.. its not like ur normal colbalt in the sun


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

that frame is looking good. i like how you took a different approach with the striping as opposed to the common style of striping you see on most street bikes where they just go along the frame lines. :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

how did you do your fenders


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 11 2005, 10:33 PM~4386697
> *that frame is looking good. i like how you took a different approach with the striping as opposed to the common style of striping you see on most street bikes where they just go along the frame lines.  :thumbsup:
> *


thankx.. its just had doin it.. cuz of it bein round tubeing


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 11 2005, 10:35 PM~4386709
> *how did you do your fenders
> *


QUOTE(ozzylowrider @ Dec 9 2005, 06:03 PM) 
fuck there some real nice fenders.. just wondering the process you did to make your fenders like that


my fender are regular metal fenders.. the side are cut out of real thin wood... and i just use some bondo with fiberglass in it to glue it to the metal... its super strong so they wont break... ive already tried 2 break the wood from the fender... the wood broke 1st..... but then i coated the wood in sum fiberglass resin.. about 3 coats o sel in the grain... and thats bout it... alot of sanding afterwards


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks real good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 11 2005, 10:49 PM~4386791
> *looks real good
> *


thankx.... i think usin wood is better than metal... all u need is a jig-saw.. and u can cut out way better and crazier design with the wood....this was my 1st time tryin it.. so it can out pretty good...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

if u got any more bikes that r falling apart u can send them my way homie.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Dec 12 2005, 07:49 PM~4392251
> *if u got any more bikes that r falling apart u can send them my way homie.
> 
> *


naw.. i aint got nuttin fallin apart


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

look wat i did 2 day
[attachmentid=383870]
[attachmentid=383873]
[attachmentid=383872]
[attachmentid=383874]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=383878]
[attachmentid=383877]
[attachmentid=383879]


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2005, 08:10 PM~4392364
> *look wat i did 2 day
> [attachmentid=383870]
> [attachmentid=383873]
> ...


what r u doing to it? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 12 2005, 08:12 PM~4392386
> *what r u doing to it? :0
> *


im giving it a makeover...... trust me.. its goin to be worth it in the end


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: sounds good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 12 2005, 08:16 PM~4392407
> *:thumbsup: sounds good
> *


oh.. its going to be very good....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

what r u going to do to it?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 12 2005, 08:29 PM~4392461
> *what r u going to do to it?
> *


some more body mods.. some cut outs and a whole new front fender


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2005, 08:42 PM~4392532
> *some more body mods.. some cut outs and a whole new front fender
> *


sounds good  dont forget about pics :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

souds good but those are pain ful pics cus it messeing a bad ass paint job


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 12 2005, 08:45 PM~4392559
> *souds good but those are pain ful pics cus it messeing a bad ass paint job
> *


the paint sucked 2 me.. but im a put down a way better paint job.. it was actually kind of fun watchin da bondo chips fly around


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

u still going to be ready for the texas shows right


man it's hard to see the bike messed up like that 

i thought it was the most badass cruiser i have seen


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

yer it was painful seeing those pics looks like you had a fuckin hammer and you were smashing it up with all those little peiced everywhere


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

R.I.P Sic Devilee 2005-Dec 2005
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: 
One of the best bicycles I seen in person you will be miss :tears:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

what color r u going to do your cruiser now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 12 2005, 09:08 PM~4392737
> *u still going to be ready for the texas shows right
> man it's hard to see the bike messed up like that
> 
> ...


trust me.. its going to so much better when i re do it.. ill be ready for the shows.. i already got most of my material.... just wait and see


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mackinoz_@Dec 12 2005, 09:12 PM~4392762
> *yer it was painful seeing those pics looks like you had a fuckin hammer and you were smashing it up with all those little peiced everywhere
> *


yea.. i samshed it up.. but not all of it.. just two main things.. and i had 2 fix some cracks in other places


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 12 2005, 09:12 PM~4392767
> *R.I.P Sic Devilee 2005-Dec 2005
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> One of the best bicycles I seen in person you will be miss :tears:
> *


its not dead.. just gettin a makeover


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 12 2005, 09:13 PM~4392771
> *what color r u going to do your cruiser now
> *


yellow still..with candy red and tangerine graphics... pinstripped.. and maybe sum murals..


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

awesome man i need some compatition

good luck with your rebuild


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 12 2005, 09:19 PM~4392818
> *awesome man i need some compatition
> 
> good luck with your rebuild
> *


thanks dude.... im bringing the comp... and dats 4 sho...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2005, 09:17 PM~4392801
> *its not dead.. just gettin a makeover
> *


 cant wait to see at the LRM show in Houston Tx 2006


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 12 2005, 09:22 PM~4392840
> *  cant wait to see at the LRM show in Houston Tx 2006
> *


its gunna b ready way before then


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

:0 :tears: make it a kick ass bike once again :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

Say LEROY !!! You got a name 4 the hopper? I got one for it CHOCOLATE BUNNY. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by auslowridn_@Dec 12 2005, 11:44 PM~4393655
> *:0  :tears: make it a kick ass bike once again  :biggrin:
> *


 i will.... u guys can believe dat


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 13 2005, 01:26 AM~4393936
> *Say LEROY !!! You got a name 4 the hopper? I got one for it CHOCOLATE BUNNY.  :biggrin:
> *


lol.. dat works.... mother fucker.. i gotchu when i see u


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2005, 10:10 PM~4392364
> *look wat i did 2 day
> *



:0 YOU TOLD ME THAT YOU WERE BUILDING SOMETHING ELSE, I DIDNT KNOW YOU WERE GOING TO TAKE THE DEVILLE APART :0 THAT HURTS. NEW SHIT. :cheesy: CANT WAIT.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

THATS MINE. :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=384222]


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2005, 08:51 PM~4392620
> *the paint sucked 2 me.. but im a put down a way better paint job.. it was actually kind of fun watchin da bondo chips fly around
> *


yeah it could be improved


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Dec 13 2005, 09:36 AM~4394549
> *yeah it could be improved
> *



YOUVE NEVER SEEN THE PAINT IN PERSON. SHUT UP. IT WAS BETTER THAN "YOU" OR ALI COULD DO.


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 13 2005, 08:09 AM~4394670
> *YOUVE NEVER SEEN THE PAINT IN PERSON.  SHUT UP.  IT WAS BETTER THAN "YOU" OR ALI COULD DO.
> *


don't be so pathetic...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SICDEVILLE06............................RIIIISSSSSEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Dec 13 2005, 10:37 AM~4394834
> *don't be so pathetic...
> *



HOW AM I PATHETIC?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 13 2005, 07:21 AM~4394505
> *:0 YOU TOLD ME THAT YOU WERE BUILDING SOMETHING ELSE, I DIDNT KNOW YOU WERE GOING TO TAKE THE DEVILLE APART :0  THAT HURTS.  NEW SHIT. :cheesy:  CANT WAIT.
> *


yea im doin 3 bikes... the hopper.. and street bike.. and sic deville


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 13 2005, 07:22 AM~4394508
> *THATS MINE. :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=384222]
> *


u iahve some chunks of it wit clean paint still on it.. u want one.. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 13 2005, 08:09 AM~4394670
> *YOUVE NEVER SEEN THE PAINT IN PERSON.  SHUT UP.  IT WAS BETTER THAN "YOU" OR ALI COULD DO.
> *


SICDEVILLE06............................RIIIISSSSSEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

u got that right.. hes never seen shit... it will rise once again.. trust me


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

ima stop by and check out whats left of the deville...was gonna take my car out also but left keys at my apt to bad ill be there in a lil bit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 13 2005, 03:49 PM~4398448
> *ima stop by and check out whats left of the deville...was gonna take my car out also but left keys at my apt to bad ill be there in a lil bit
> *


alrighty then...


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

Why did you do that to it!!!!!! I loved that bike!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Dec 14 2005, 02:39 PM~4405432
> *Why did you do that to it!!!!!! I loved that bike!
> *


im making it better
trust me youll like it even more,, i had some cracks that needed 2 b fixed


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2005, 03:44 PM~4405465
> *im making it better
> trust me youll like it even more,, i had some cracks that needed 2 b fixed
> *


yup its gonna be better trust me, i was there when it was first built, i was there when it got destroyed and ill be there every step of the way for the make ova, 2006 will be the year of the " SIC DEVILLE".........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 14 2005, 02:54 PM~4405551
> *yup its gonna be better trust me, i was there when it was first built, i was there when it got destroyed and ill be there every step of the way for the make ova, 2006 will be the year of the " SIC DEVILLE".........
> *


just wait till u see wha i did today... lets say im almost done with the metal work of the tank....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2005, 03:55 PM~4405557
> *just wait till u see wha i did today... lets say im almost done with the metal work of the tank....
> *


cool cool....ill be ova there in a little bit....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

looking good sicc


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 14 2005, 03:11 PM~4405677
> *looking good sicc
> *


thankx dawg.. still gotta lot of work 2 do


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice paint.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 14 2005, 06:29 PM~4406987
> *Nice paint.
> *


thankx....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

SIC!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Dec 15 2005, 02:04 AM~4409524
> *SIC!!!
> *


wut it do ham......


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2005, 07:52 AM~4410026
> *wut it do ham......
> *


chillin my nig


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Dec 16 2005, 01:36 PM~4419712
> *chillin my nig
> *


dats koo....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i seen the work in progress today ......very nice..........if u want to know about it money talks ....lol :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

sic are u gonna post up many progress pics or you gona try keep it a little secret


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 17 2005, 01:28 AM~4424030
> *sic are u gonna post up many progress pics or you gona try keep it a little secret
> *


naw.. im not going 2 post up any pics of the frame... keeping it a secret....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 17 2005, 01:20 AM~4424014
> *i seen the work in progress today ......very nice..........if u want to know about it money talks ....lol :biggrin:
> *


lol shut up foo.... bet not tell no one asshole


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2005, 02:42 AM~4424059
> *lol shut up foo.... bet not tell no one asshole
> *


man u know im not gonna tell no one..........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 17 2005, 12:29 PM~4425244
> *:biggrin:
> man u know im not gonna tell no one..........
> *


umm humm.. gotta watch your ass at times.....


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. havent seen my topic in weeks... lol


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

T T T


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

did u weld them


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Dec 29 2005, 12:55 PM~4507557
> *did u weld them
> *


weld what.????


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2005, 06:04 PM~4509916
> *weld what.????
> *


ur fenders but i read your whole topic you just used bondo?
also ur bikes loking good :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Dec 29 2005, 07:59 PM~4511087
> *ur fenders but i read your whole topic you just used bondo?
> also ur bikes loking good :thumbsup:
> *


naw i welded everything... it was done the right way homeboy.. but thankx tho...
my new fenders are fiberglass.. im tryin sumthing new...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

i thought you renamed the bike to "Got kakkies????" :biggrin:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

man its looking good. cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 11:09 PM~4512736
> *i thought you renamed the bike to "Got kakkies????"  :biggrin:
> *


noooo .. fuckin dark vader.....wanna be :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Dec 30 2005, 04:20 AM~4513800
> *man its looking good. cant wait to see it finished!
> *


me either... im workin on 2 bike at one time.. sic deville and still got jeans


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

wath are the steps to fiber glass fenders ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Dec 30 2005, 02:35 PM~4516603
> *wath are the steps to fiber glass fenders ?
> *


 well i use a regular metal fender.. but my sides are cut out of wood... and basically fiber glass together... aint nuttiin 2 hard...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2005, 03:56 PM~4517048
> *well i use a regular metal fender.. but my sides are cut out of wood... and basically fiber glass together... aint nuttiin 2 hard...
> *


thanks to who ugh um............just messin with ya fool. im ready to start on the trike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 30 2005, 09:14 PM~4518801
> *thanks to who ugh um............just messin with ya fool. im ready to start on the trike
> *


lol. 2 ur ass.. had 2 call u like 5 times asking ?'s... im not fiber glass expert like u .. lol but yea.. im ready for the trike too... need 2 start saving money.....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i just found a old pic of my bike
[attachmentid=434627]


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2005, 11:26 AM~4515410
> *noooo .. fuckin dark vader.....wanna be :biggrin:
> *


ITS "DARTH".......... :uh: .."Got Slacks??" :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 23 2006, 09:34 PM~4690925
> *ITS "DARTH".......... :uh: .."Got Slacks??" :biggrin:
> *


well excuse me....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2006, 10:47 AM~4693638
> *well excuse me....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

YOU NEED TO NAME IT Skeet Skeet Skeet MO FO. LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 28 2006, 01:51 AM~4721847
> *YOU NEED TO NAME IT Skeet Skeet Skeet MO FO.  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


lol... here we go again.. u crazy skid


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

ta ta ta ta ta ta ta ta ta ta ta to the top


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

r u doin custom parts, or store bought. Also r u allowed to have candy on street customz. R u sellin the parts from sicdeville? Sorry bout all the questions


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Jan 31 2006, 07:38 PM~4745931
> *r u doin custom parts, or store bought.  Also r u allowed to have candy on street customz.  R u sellin the parts from sicdeville?  Sorry bout all the questions
> *


yea im doin custom part..... and i had candy paint on it before... so im doin it agai.... and the sic deville parts im keeping... wont work on n e ones else bike if i wanted 2 see dem.... i using the same parts.. just a new frame..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

just change the steering wheel and ur bike will be uffin:
:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 31 2006, 07:49 PM~4746006
> *just change the steering wheel and ur bike will be uffin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


yea... i only added it for the extra points.. it was free.. but im makin a custom one.. be on the look out for that...


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

got any pics of your hopper ? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Feb 1 2006, 07:39 AM~4749704
> *got any pics of your hopper ? :biggrin:
> *


yea.. but im not gunna post them... il post up pics once im done completly


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2006, 09:55 PM~4751931
> *yea.. but im not gunna post them... il post up pics once im done completly
> *


  ok...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2006, 06:48 PM~4753520
> *:biggrin:
> *


LESS TALK AND MORE WORK. :twak: GET ER DONE SKID! :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i will.. its almost ready for paint.. gotta tend to detail


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

any up dates?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hahah...old ass shit.. bikes dead.. i got the frame done.. just sitting here...
im not gunna finish it.. 
im only working on the chopper nnow


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2006, 11:50 PM~5764571
> *hahah...old ass shit.. bikes dead.. i got the frame done.. just sitting here...
> im not gunna finish it..
> im only working on the chopper nnow
> *


R U GONNA SELL THE FRAME?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

HOW MUCH U WANT FOR THE FRAME???????????????????????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Jul 13 2006, 01:17 PM~5767590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pm sent




someone offer me enough and maybe ill sell it.. just maybe


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IT STILL GOT PAINT ON IT?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WAT 80?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Jul 13 2006, 03:27 PM~5768257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hummmmm? let me think..




street frame
its a candy blue paint job
ghost patterns.
white and blue graphics..
and runs on the bottom.. cuz i never finished it


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

u gonna finish it?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HOW ABOUT YOU SPONSER ME WITH THAT FRAME AND ILL SPONSER MYSELF WITH THE PARTS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 13 2006, 03:36 PM~5768317
> *HOW ABOUT YOU SPONSER ME WITH THAT FRAME AND ILL SPONSER MYSELF WITH THE PARTS
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C+Jul 13 2006, 03:35 PM~5768309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. yeah i bet u would like dat


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

so u wanna sell it?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nope its not for sale...


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

HOW MUCH DOI U WANT TO GET OUT OF IT?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im not gunna sell it..


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

how much does sum pin striping like dat run for ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jul 15 2006, 12:03 PM~5778337
> *how much does sum pin striping like dat run for ?
> *


50


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats up with this bike? I thought it was done along time ago?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2006, 04:53 AM~5779753
> *Whats up with this bike? I thought it was done along time ago?
> *


Where is it now? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

sic will probably say, its a secret.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it was stolen


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jul 15 2006, 06:53 PM~5779753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup.. gone bye bye...



see i was re doing it and making version 2... but i just didnt really wanna put all dat money into another street bike..still got the frame.. but thats all


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just found some old ass pics of got jeans..
check em out


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

2nd spinners


























1st spinners


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

THROOOOOOWWWWBACK


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i never understood this bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 26 2007, 09:27 AM~7552945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt much to understand.. blue jean bike..
always a head turner..
was the #1 steet bike in texas...
2 yrs n a row..


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

SELL IT TO ME :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cant do that.. frames been chopped up..


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll buy the handle bars


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

theres nothing for sale.. bike is no more..


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

RIP blue jeans :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i mean still got jeans


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2007, 05:22 PM~7932921
> *theres nothing for sale.. bike is no more..
> *


thank god..... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2007, 09:22 AM~7552919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This seat reminds me of a bum.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that seat also wins best uphosltery..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2007, 12:44 PM~7936732
> *that seat also wins best uphosltery..
> *


speechless.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gotta be different to get the attention


----------

